# Switching buffer for corners



## Nam Dank the Tank (Dec 24, 2016)

So when I started BLD I accidentally misread the buffer as BUL instead of UBL, and still use it. If I want to learn comms should i switch all of my buffer and setup moves?


----------



## Berd (Dec 24, 2016)

How do you do OP?!


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Dec 24, 2016)

Berd said:


> How do you do OP?!


buffer BUR, helper FRD


----------



## Berd (Dec 24, 2016)

Nam Dank the Tank said:


> buffer BUR, helper FRD


Of course... logical.


----------



## pinser (Dec 28, 2016)

It would be interesting to see how BUL comms compare to UBL


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 28, 2016)

pinser said:


> It would be interesting to see how BUL comms compare to UBL


they're the same piece lol


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Dec 29, 2016)

Update: I switched buffer to UBR just like everyone else to learn BH


----------



## pinser (Dec 29, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> they're the same piece lol


Yeah but they're different stickers so the comms are different


Nam Dank the Tank said:


> Update: I switched buffer to UBR just like everyone else to learn BH


Not everyone uses UBR. In fact, UFR is better


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 30, 2016)

pinser said:


> Yeah but they're different stickers so the comms are different


the comms are the same, but the letter pairs for each comm are different


----------

